# Kenner 2400



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

1997 Kenner 2400 being pushed by a 2015 Yamaha 300hp 4stroke (171 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a 2002 Magic Tilt tandem axle aluminum trailer. Completely re-done Kenner LOADED with the following: Custom built Aluminum tower w/2nd drive station powdercoated gloss white, Garmin 7612xsv GPS/FF, Minn Kota 36v 112lb thrust trolling motor w/batteries & battery charger, Fusion stereo w/speakers, Power Pole 8ft, Bob’s jackplate w/12” set back, Lenco 12” trim tabs w/LED indicator switch, Sea Star hydraulic steering, Yamaha all in one digital gauge w/digital rigging, labeled switch panel, transom boarding ladder, rear port side overflow livewell, easy access hatches to bilge, aluminum lean post w/powdercoat, center console w/integrated cooler insert & molded in rod holders, mid-ship mounted YETI w/matching cushion, bow mounted YETI w/SeaDek, bow storage boxes, blue underwater LEDs, blue deck lights and navigation lights.

The classic Kenner 2400 hull turned into a FISHING MACHINE!! Priced at $44,995.00 Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker – Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------

